# fita shoots question



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Where are fita outdoor shoots held? I am wanting to get into outdoor fita and don't think there are any shoots around boise, id where I live. I am talking about shooting 90 meters rounds, I believe that is called outdoor fita.


----------



## taker (Mar 4, 2004)

*fita*

As far as i know Salt lake cite the close.Tryhttp://www.saltlakearchery.com/ . TONY


----------



## pinkarrow (Nov 6, 2002)

*FITAs*

If you don't mind the drive, there are FITAs from April until September held in Kenmore, Washington (check the website for Kenmore Gun Range) and also there are plenty of FITAs (usually 1 a month) in British Columbia. Check the website for Burnaby Archers, Burnaby, British Columbia. Hope to see you in the future.


----------

